# Tornado - Goderich Ontario



## X Royal (21 Aug 2011)

Late this afternoon Goderich, Ont was hit by a tornado.
Damage is extensive with at least one death. Overall number of injuries lower than would be expected with the damage.
Downed power lines & trees all over. Also a ruptured gas line and damaged & destroyed buildings. 
Video's are already downloaded on You Tube.


----------



## brihard (21 Aug 2011)

One of my buddies down in 4th apparently got his car wrecked by it. Close call for a lot of people it sounds like.


----------

